
Bill Gates is offering the first $2B for renewable energy - abledon
http://www.emphasisms.com/2017/09/bill-gates-thinks.html
======
wonderflpancake
Title on this referenced article is "Bill Gates thinks the 1% should foot the
bill for renewable energy, and he's offering the first $2B." It does look to
be spinning off the Atlantic 2015 interview.

The 1% headline is just a left-wing dog whistle. Gates said "private sector"
and didn't make a divisive statement.

For those that the class-warfare-esque headline speaks to ("Oh yeah! Those 1%
need to pay!"), the "1%" are the reason we have nice things - because they
want them. Put everyone in equal misery and then lets see how clean the air
and water is, how many technology and medical breakthroughs we get, and so on.

~~~
cbayram
You are contradicting yourself. First you oppose class warfare evoked by the
headline. Later, you recreate it on your own terms.

Wanting clean air or medical advances isn't exclusive to the elite. Nor is the
"misery" of others due to size of their wallet. The elite have political and
fiscal means of dictating and incentivizing others to work towards a common
goal; some positive and some negative. As decision makers in our capitalism,
they need to be held responsible and accountable proportionally to the
benefits and accolades they reap; you gotta take the bad with the good. Fwiw
all things equal, we are all responsible for the air pollution and its
cleaning.

You make an interesting point. Society needs leadership to initiate and
orchestrate the big projects.

Kudos to Bill Gates for pursuing cleaner air.

------
ZeroGravitas
So this seems to just be about the Atlantic interview from 2015 that is also
currently on HN, probably worth commenting over there instead:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15380948](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15380948)

